# Hunting > The Magazine >  Back Country Bush Holiday

## Dundee

For our 16th wedding anniversary myself and Mrs D and the kids went bush. The mrs and I got engaged in the bush :ORLY: 

After a few texts and bit of info from members here we headed out to our destination for a couple of nights.

Thanks Brads for the warnings about logging trucks hooning down the road. :Wink: 



And our hosts at this mighty fine location were Stagslayer and his lovely wife,cheers for the warning about the beast on the road Stag :Wink: 

Home for a few nights :ORLY: 



We go here late Friday and were woken by Stagslayer on Saturday morn at 0500hrs,possom trapper was all ready for his "Up an go" cereal breakfast when Stagslayer came in and poured it down the sink thinking it was a cold coffee from the night before. :Grin: 

Breaky down and up to the road end on a freezing morning where we were marched up to the tops with headlamps on.
I stumbled once and with the military training the WW1 303 was kept in a safe way during the fall with a quiet chuckle from possom trapper seeing his old man ass up on the frozen track :Have A Nice Day: 

WW1 303 borrowed from a mate



Carried on up the ridge before dawn and glassed the clearings with the binos before sun rise.



I captured this great shot of possom trapper and Stagslayer just as the sun was starting to rise :Cool: 



On the way down possom trapper spotted a blaze beanie on another saddle while I stopped for a sip of water. I didn't feel to safe in my stoney creek camo gear so ducked out of sight to finish my water. :ORLY:  And a much earned breather,these bloody young fellas a fitter than me!



This is Longview hut just below the skyline looking from the ridge we were on. It should of been called long haul!!



Back to the road end with nothing sighted but this Dundee was feeling the drill :Oh Noes: 



Bit of a rest and a cook up when we got back to camp.

Then back off into the high country again :Wtfsmilie: 



Stagslayers truck is at the bottom in the centre of that pic,more sweat dripping off us all as we glassed the slips.

Possom trapper and Stagslayer glassing the slips across the ridge :Have A Nice Day: 



A solid spiker was smacked over by Stagslayer at 400yrds

Sodden with sweat we marched off the hills and hung the back legs :Have A Nice Day: 



The prime fillets were stacked in the fridge :Have A Nice Day: 




Got back to camp and Mrs D,Mrs Stagslayer and young Sean Dundee were playing NZ monopoly,the mouse trap went off just ass Mrs D collected 11 million. :Grin:  

Heres the 11 million dollar mouse!!

 :Grin: 

Stagslayer,possom trapper and myself had been up for 16 hours :Ka Boom: 

Feeling the aches from the day before PT and Stagslayer marched out again before sunrise,I stayed in the sack and it was a good call as they came back with no deer.

Mrs D and Sean decided to go for a walk before the lads got back. I took Sean to the top of this ridge where I could show him where we hunted the night before.Mrs D and Mrs Stag went back to camp and did some cleaning from the night befores dishes. :Have A Nice Day: Good on ya ladies :Thumbsup: 

This is where me and PT and Stagslayer hiked the previous night,up the ridge past those two massive rimus :ORLY: 



We got 4 mice at camp and a hare after a wee stroll from camp :Grin:  And a hard earned spiker :Grin: 



Time to pack up the wagon boot loaded,luggage and bambi legs :Grin: 



Annual leave done for the Dundees :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Sounds like an awesome family trip :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

Wicked stuff. I'm really keen to hut the Ruahines sometime. I want to see what its like on the open tops (as opposed to the supplejack of the kaimais!)

----------


## gadgetman

Well done the Dundee's and Stagslayer's. Looks nice easy country.  :Wink:

----------


## sakokid

nothing like a family trip to the srub Dundee. I take it there will be more to come. :Psmiley:

----------


## Neckshot

A man of simple pleasure Dundee, I take my hat of to you and your whanau

----------


## Rushy

Way to go Dundee the romantic.  Take the missus away for the anniversary and go do man stuff.  I love it.  Congrats to you both

----------


## BRADS

Nice one mate :Have A Nice Day: 
We met that last truck on Friday night in one of those not so good places. Those guys where still at work a 6!!

----------


## Toby

Looks like you guys had a great weekend

----------


## hillclima

Great stuff, it's a great area in there

----------


## Gibo

Awesome write up and pics mate.

----------


## R93

Awesome trip Dundee. I will see you on the road formed up in PT kit at 0500. Tank hill and we will warm down with jog around waitangi. 
Couple of those and your kids will be spitting out your dust. Lol

----------


## Maca49

Good going DD and congratulations on the years. Mrs DD must have been a child bride?

----------


## hunter308

Good write up Dundee

----------


## TimeRider

Looks like you all had a great weekend  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

> Awesome trip Dundee. I will see you on the road formed up in PT kit at 0500. Tank hill and we will warm down with jog around waitangi. 
> Couple of those and your kids will be spitting out your dust. Lol


Comon!!!,form up in full fsmo ya softy.:

----------


## R93

> Comon!!!,form up in full fsmo ya softy.:


I was thinking the same and remembered you were both 1 RNZIR. Mounted infantry.  pfftt!
Your FSMO would have hung neatly in a LAV and you soft cocks would be used to clean fatigue. Lol

----------


## Dundee

Cheers guys I feel as if I already been up Waitangi and that bloody Tank hill with all the kit on. :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

> I was thinking the same and remembered you were both 1 RNZIR. Mounted infantry.  pfftt!
> Your FSMO would have hung neatly in a LAV and yWeWrouw soft cocks would be used to clean fatigue. Lol


We only mounted women when I was.in.no lavs. In my time

----------


## R93

> We only mounted women when I was.in.no lavs. In my time


I still wear singa shorts for PT.  I really shouldnt

----------


## Neckshot

> I still wear singa shorts for PT.  I really shouldnt


Old dig!, they won't improve your running style anyway dave; -)

----------


## R93

> Old dig!, they won't improve your running style anyway dave; -)


I am beyond style in anything I do except maybe pole dancing and nude modelling.

----------


## sakokid

me and the misses got engaged on the far shores of lake tarawera. I even had the ring and fine wine! all planned it was, even had my 7mm in case I spotted a deer. didn't look that hard tho.. I was too busy! :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> I was too busy!


Doing what?  Do tell  ha ha ha ha

----------


## Maca49

> me and the misses got engaged on the far shores of lake tarawera. I even had the ring and fine wine! all planned it was, even had my 7mm in case I spotted a deer. didn't look that hard tho.. I was too busy!


That's an awesome position to get a shot away!

----------


## sako75

Nice going.
Is it safe to say that with the passion killers along for the ride, there will be no mini-Dundee in the pipelines?

----------


## Dundee

Ha thats great Sako75,when we got engaged in the bush all those years ago I took beer for me and wine for the lass.

She said to me "whats that buldge in ya pocket?"

Ha not what she was expecting "it was a ring" :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Sorry we missed you up the road Brads bad communication on my part but the beers we had at camp were bloody good to.


Ok members whats the best way to hack these legs up? Steaks or roasts?

----------


## veitnamcam

STEAK!  *STEAK!*

And dont you put any bloody watties on it, save it for the chips :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> STEAK!  *STEAK!*
> 
> And dont you put any bloody watties on it, save it for the chips


Ok cheers VC do I just slice steak slices off the bone?

----------


## P38

Good on Ya Dundee.
I the best Holidays are usually the simplest too.



I know one or two secreat fat boy spots in that general vicinity that does away with the need to climb your arse off and can produce a deer or two on the odd occasion. 

Like you said leave the climbing to the young fellas.

Good work on the mouse trapping too.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Dundee

Cheers p38

----------


## Chris

looks like you had a great trip & some prime veni to take home ,can't grumble about that.

----------


## Dundee

> looks like you had a great trip & some prime veni to take home ,can't grumble about that.


Hope to get back up to Waihi next year mate,it was a great weekend with the family and some great mates.

----------


## veitnamcam

Skin it and when you think it has aged sufficiently bone it out.
Start on the inside of the leg where the bone is closest to the surface and peal it of the bone with the knife(I like a pointy one for this) following the muscle groups(IE dont just hack threw a great big muscle to find the bone)
Once the bone is out you should be able to just force your fingers between the muscles to separate them and see where your going.
knife what you need to to end up with separate muscle groups on ya bench and slice across the grain.

If there is any suspicion it might not be real tender(still pissy and stinky from the roar or skinny or no tucker(you just had a real bad drought ay)) slice thinly and fry fuckin quickly!


Im not a butcher but this works for me and well :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Copy that VC if Neckshot leaves his bloody booze alone he might show me. :Grin:  It will be day 5 hanging tomorrow and tenderized trip back off the hills. :Wink:

----------


## Scouser

Good work on the mouse trapping too.

well done Dundee, would love to get my partner out there with me but its a 'no,no' im afraid....

great advice on the leg cuts VC, cheers

----------


## Dundee

Ok got the muscle groups off.  Does this look right?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Ok got the muscle groups off.  Does this look right?Attachment 10827Attachment 10828Attachment 10829


Yep looks yummy  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Dundee preferably trim the silver sinew off if you are going to eat it as a BBQ'd or fried steak.  It is OK to leave on of you are going to slow casserole.

----------


## Dundee

Thanks back to work then :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Cheers Rushy

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep near enough

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Cheers Rushy


Just for next time Dundee try taking the silver off like you would skin a fish, and its eaisier before its steaked. Looks yum mate!

----------


## Rushy

> Cheers Rushy


Oh and Dundee if you put any bloody Watties tomato sauce near it I will come down and give you the bash myself.

----------


## Chris

> Hope to get back up to Waihi next year mate,it was a great weekend with the family and some great mates.


Might even get ya into some snapper next time .Thinking bout a trip down your way maybe later on spring/summer maybe .

----------


## Dundee

> Oh and Dundee if you put any bloody Watties tomato sauce near it I will come down and give you the bash myself.


That would be one way to meet you Rushy,wearing my FSMO

----------


## Dundee

> Might even get ya into some snapper next time .Thinking bout a trip down your way maybe later on spring/summer maybe .


Be good to catch up again Chris

----------


## Dundee

Thanks for the great advice and comments everyone.

Heres the rest of the so called butchering :36 7 5:  :36 7 5:

----------


## Gibo

Keep ya going a few days Dundee!

----------


## veitnamcam

Thats more like it :Thumbsup:  I looked at the first picks and thought it looked like he just pealed the outside off! :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Just got the pic from Stagslayer ,this is where the meat came from :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Nice lookin meat animal

----------


## Rushy

Yep that is a nice animal

----------


## Dundee

Thumbs up Neckshot :Thumbsup:  BG just offered me a red to add to the freezer and the cutting up of the beast.

Thanks mate.

----------


## Neckshot

sweet mate! tell him next time to take you :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Spose to be a programme on tonight on deer on the maori ch bit of education I've been told 2130hrs

----------


## Neckshot

> Spose to be a programme on tonight on deer on the maori ch bit of education I've been told 2130hrs


hunting Aotearoa mate! its my fave show but its getting a bit commercialised now but still a great show.

----------


## veitnamcam

That was the most painful to watch way to remove the membrane from a back steak in history :Grin:

----------


## Neckshot

not as painfull as his piss poor shot placements.those ranges and good shooting would have poleaxed those fallow :Grin:  with a 7mm 08 i would have thought?

----------


## Gibo

> That was the most painful to watch way to remove the membrane from a back steak in history


Fuck yes!!! What a joke.

----------


## veitnamcam

I caught it after the start just as he took the shot on the doe,I thought thats hit it went a couple of meters into the scrub and didnt come out and he was like I missed WTF.

Low shots (and bloody heart shots) dont tend to stop drop and roll em like a hillar or high lung

----------


## Neckshot

> I caught it after the start just as he took the shot on the doe,I thought thats hit it went a couple of meters into the scrub and didnt come out and he was like I missed WTF.
> 
> Low shots (and bloody heart shots) dont tend to stop drop and roll em like a hillar or high lung


the shot on the stag was almost a gut shot!.lucky him though nice stag.

----------


## Dundee

> That was the most painful to watch way to remove the membrane from a back steak in history


At least it was dead VC :Grin:  Unlike the ones running around in your frying pan :Pacman: 

I get to try again in a few days how to remove the sinew and butcher another red deer. :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> At least it was dead VC Unlike the ones running around in your frying pan
> 
> I get to try again in a few days how to remove the sinew and butcher another red deer.


Sweet :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> Sweet


What do you do VC? Flip it sinew down and take the whole lot of at once? I do and works a treat! Then of course make someone a mask!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> What do you do VC? Flip it sinew down and take the whole lot of at once? I do and works a treat! Then of course make someone a mask!!


Sinew down on chopping board cut almost in half and skin off like skinning a fish fillet,easy peasy.

Here ya go dundee
Cut Deer 8 minutes Heid Wild Game, Bone.MOV - YouTube

----------


## Gibo

> Sinew down on chopping board cut almost in half and skin off like skinning a fish fillet,easy peasy.
> 
> Here ya go dundee
> Cut Deer 8 minutes Heid Wild Game, Bone.MOV - YouTube


Yup deadly as technique!!! Mum did teach me right!  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Thanks VC I will be a sorted now.

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant knife work.

----------


## Tahr

That was a great story and nice pics Dundee. Some interesting different views of some country I'm familiar with but will probably never tread on again.
Thanks for the memory.

"Families that play together, stay together". Go you.

----------


## Dundee

Neckshot and a few mates butchering more deer :Cool:

----------


## Neckshot

Bloody big animals compred to my mini deer(fallow).Good fun that arvo session!

----------


## Dundee

I'm glad BG didn't smack me one when I took that pic or I would be another bag of mince :Grin:

----------


## falconhell

good shit
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Just caught the fukn million dollar mouse......whoopwhoop  a ute coming :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Just caught the fukn million dollar mouse......whoopwhoop  a ute coming


Care to explain to an old bugger Dundee.  Million Dollar Mouse?

----------


## Dundee

It featured on our holiday while playing monopoly,.......... :Yuush:

----------


## Maca49

Have another beer DD you got all day! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## mrs dundee

Yeah the million dollar mouse? Can't wait so excited,.

----------


## Rushy

OK you obviously need to be a Dundee to understand that one.

----------


## geezejonesy

stageslayers ute ??? you have acquired  it ???

----------


## TimeRider

Here ya go guys, this might help with the million dollar mouse post.
Quoted from page 1...




> Got back to camp and Mrs D,Mrs Stagslayer and young Sean Dundee were playing NZ monopoly,the mouse trap went off just ass Mrs D collected 11 million. 
> 
> Heres the 11 million dollar mouse!!
> 
> Attachment 10752

----------


## Rushy

> Here ya go guys, this might help with the million dollar mouse post.
> Quoted from page 1...


Thank you TR.. that explains a lot. ... I think

----------


## Dundee

We cashed in our mouse Whoop Whoop!!! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Our new set of wheels yahoo!

----------


## veitnamcam

A million bucks and you got a crappy old holden  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Ha ha nice wheels dundee.

Is it the rear wheel drive or all wheel drive one?

----------


## Nibblet

> A million bucks and you got a crappy old holden 
> 
> Ha ha nice wheels dundee.
> 
> Is it the rear wheel drive or all wheel drive one?


on the up side they still have $999 999 left. Smart people.

----------


## Dundee

Fucked if I know but when i pressed the power button after leaving the metal road it flung everyone back tight in there seats :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

Hopefully with that tray cover your hares shouldn't get so dusty  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Hopefully with that tray cover your hares shouldn't get so dusty


Hopefully the deersies won't be going in the mitsi again aye @BRADS the last bugger went in the boot and front legs were in the back seat :Thumbsup:  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Hopefully the deersies won't be going in the mitsi again aye @BRADS the last bugger went in the boot and front legs were in the back seat


Yeah mate we will get a few in there :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> We cashed in our mouse Whoop Whoop!!!Attachment 17379


Post a photo in a couple of weeks! This sets the standard in which we expect it to be kept. Check the front alignment these I believe can be hard on front suspension bushes and the tyres, yours  :Cool: maybe OK

----------


## Dundee

If yas missed this one the last deersie in the mitsi :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

I thought PT had a girlfriend with boots on?

----------


## Maca49

> Our new set of wheels yahoo!


Hope you've treated yourself as well? A few times behind the wheel don't count,

----------


## Dundee

Just had confirmation from   @stagslayer 12 that we are back in for my two days annual leave :Cool: 

And    @mrs dundee will be working the ranch while me and my mate are working the hills. :Grin:

----------


## sakokid

Enjoy your time off Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

> Just had confirmation from   @stagslayer 12 that we are back in for my two days annual leave
> 
> And    @mrs dundee will be working the ranch while me and my mate are working the hills.


Have a bloody good time Dundee. Mrs D will be OK, I will mobilise the local lads if she needs any help.

----------


## POME

> Nice one mate
> We met that last truck on Friday night in one of those not so good places. Those guys where still at work a 6!!


Thats good to know i am going up this weekend. Cheers.

----------


## BRADS

> Thats good to know i am going up this weekend. Cheers.


The road was terrible a week ago mate, they may have fixed it up.

----------


## Dundee

Its not to bad now a little greasy at the top end. :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Its not to bad now a little greasy at the top end.
> Attachment 25936


Odd shaped poohs you have mate!

----------


## Rushy

> Its not to bad now a little greasy at the top end.
> Attachment 25936


That looks like the straining position Dundee. Are you practising.

----------


## Dundee

Bloody seat was wet :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Its not to bad now a little greasy at the top end.
> Attachment 25936


That's not even the right road, but that's been there a while :Have A Nice Day: 
You get anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> That's not even the right road, but that's been there a while
> You get anything?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Na mate http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...e-range-14827/

----------

